# What does this mean?



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

TSH, SENSITIVE <0.015
Pleeze ;o}


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for answering folks ;o{


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Wyspur please don't think that anyone is ignoring you. Typically there is a large volume of questions from day to day and occasionally one can get skipped. I saw yours this morning but was on my way to yoga so I ran out of time to answer.

With that TSH? It looks like you're very hyperthyroid, but I would have to have more information. Are you on any thyroid medication? Was there any other thyroid tests, or was this a random TSH test your doctor ran? Background please.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah, never mind. I checked your posting history and see what's going on.

What you need to be looking at in concert with that TSH is your Free T4. TSH can lag behind the Frees by at least a month. Mine never came up, even when my Frees were in normal range. In fact, even after my thyroidectomy when my Frees were reading hypo my TSH was still low. I've learned just to ignore it.

Are you still on the MMI at 10 mg, and do you have a Free T4 with it's range?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wyspur said:


> TSH, SENSITIVE <0.015
> Pleeze ;o}


Are you on any medications for thyroid disease? That is a very low TSH BUT, if your FREE T3 and FREE T4 are where they should be, it's okay.


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Sorry, jest wanted to know. Went from 10 mg twice a day to 1 1/4 twice a day. Splitting pills is a PITA and I feel so crappy these days, muscle spasms, fatigue, weight gain which caused my fibro to go haywire again. Tired of people round me saying ( but you don't look sick ) sure yal've heard that one before. I feel like this is never gonna get better. Thanks Bunches ;o}


----------

